# Ontario



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like I'll be heading there in December, just wondering where the best hills to ride are? the best parks etc? Where the biggest party scene is at, and also if there's many riders from this part of town?

Cheers In Advance


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Ontario is a big town


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats not super helpful. I know. But its not huge for resorts etc.. to my knowledge


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

But you are talking as if Ontario were a small place. Best party scene. . .etc..
Its pretty huge. Larger than a lot of countries outside North America.

Where specifically are you going in Ontario and maybe we can help you out more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah but for example aussie is a big country and I could still answer all those questions about it. Looking at the south, Down near Toronto I think at the moment


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> Yeah but for example aussie is a big country and I could still answer all those questions about it. Looking at the south, Down near Toronto I think at the moment



Not much in Southern Ontario resort-wise. It's pretty flat. 

There's some local hills, but nothing I've tried. Not to be offensive to my Toronto-based brethren, but when I'm looking for places to go boarding, Southern Ontario isn't on my list. And when I'm going to TO, I don't think of bringing my board.

How far do you want to drive?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

man, honestly, there's a good party scene all over ontario. You want a good big one, hit up either downtown toronto or a bigger university campus. Ontario is huge and there's pretty big cities all throughout. If you're going to Toronto, Blue Mountain or Mount St. Louis Moonstone are you best spots for "local" riding. Dagmar has an alright park, but its a pretty small place


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

hey!!! i live in ontario  

i usually go to Mount Tremblant every year, fairly nice resort. I wouldnt say the park is bad, but it's also not spectacular. It has nice runs imo, fairly long (varies from 10-30mins long), some tree runs, nice lifts , but it can get deadly cold


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweet as, I might have to try and hustle some people for driving missions. Seeing as I dont think ill be getting a car. Sweet cheers for that m_jel. And sweet as FoShizzle isn't that in Quebec tho?

Cheers guys and girls


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're looking to hit some clubs in Toronto, Richmond Street between John and University has tons. For some dinner and your older bar crowd, King Street between John and University will give you a large variety. If your looking to hang with the university type crowd, check out The Annex (around Bloor and Bathurst) or the Spadina/St George and Bloor area. For some higher end bars, Yorkville is where you want to be.

The best hill in Ontario would be Blue Mountain. However, in comparison to places such as Whistler, Banff and Mont Tremblant, Blue Mountain is tiny.

If you clarify where you're going to be in Ontario, I can help you out a little more.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> Sweet as, I might have to try and hustle some people for driving missions.


Yeah, Tremblant is northwest of Montreal.

Probably 6-7 hr drive from Toronto (figuring 4.5hrs to Ottawa and 2 hrs from Ottawa to Tremblant, maybe add another hour depending where you are in TO) . Isn't Lake Placid, NY closer to Toronto than that?


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

if you're going to toronto, make sure you eat out. if there's one thing i miss about toronto, its the various food joints. theres just so much variety no matter what kind of food you're into, you will guaranteed find a place to your liking. 

as for snowboarding. ontario sucks, unless you're a park rat.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

oh damn yeah, haha my bad, it is in quebec, i completely forgot. ontario is still good though i'd say


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bones said:


> Yeah, Tremblant is northwest of Montreal.
> 
> Probably 6-7 hr drive from Toronto (figuring 4.5hrs to Ottawa and 2 hrs from Ottawa to Tremblant, maybe add another hour depending where you are in TO) . Isn't Lake Placid, NY closer to Toronto than that?


Placid is 7 hours from where I am in Hamilton.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

milner_7 said:


> Placid is 7 hours from where I am in Hamilton.


Placid is 7hrs from Stoney Creek...dayam...I thought it was closer than that.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I was looking at Whiteface for my trip this year was going to make the drive


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool, cheers for the replies, especially about the bar advice. Looks like I'll be working at Talisman Resort for the season (if a better offer doesnt come along), Which to my knowledge is pretty close to Blue? 

Does anyone know of any rooms/cheap accom available around this area (even like hostels or whatever)? Or is anyone on the forums going to be riding/living round here for the season?


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

I live in Southern Ontario, Barrie area. I think Blue Mountain is amoung the largest here, Talisman is nice as well but smaller. I work at Horseshoe and it's a fairly small, but nice resort. If you want a bigger resort with some night life check out Blue Mountain. But Ontario is not known for great riding, really. If you want a really good park check out Moonstone in Coldwater, it's one of the best for park riding. Blue has a great park, but costs a bit extra for insurance reasons. 

Lodging is pricy in the area of Blue/Talisman to my knowledge, but gets conciderably cheaper if you're looking to stay off the resort a little ways. I don't know specific pricing or what you're looking for but typically a night in a resort suite is 130-150 a night. If you're living here for the season, look into a basement unit or room for rent with some people your age. Rent around there is probably on average 400-500 a month per person. I pay 950 a month for a two room apt with my gf in Barrie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey anyone tried Northern ontario?
i have seen on some website there were some decent hills. But never heard anyone going there


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Like someone stated above, Ontario is *huge*. It is more practical for Ontario residents to travel to Quebec for quality skiing than drive north. It's probably 6-8 hours from the GTA to northern Ontario locations and maybe 7-9 hours from GTA to Mt. Tremblant and 10hrs from GTA to Mt. St. Anne.

There might be nice riding up there, but I doubt it's anything compared to Quebec because the higher altitudes there are around 3500ft, instead of the 2000ish ft in Ontario.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Anor said:


> Like someone stated above, Ontario is *huge*. It is more practical for Ontario residents to travel to Quebec for quality skiing than drive north. It's probably 6-8 hours from the GTA to northern Ontario locations and maybe 7-9 hours from GTA to Mt. Tremblant and 10hrs from GTA to Mt. St. Anne.
> 
> There might be nice riding up there, but I doubt it's anything compared to Quebec because the higher altitudes there are around 3500ft, instead of the 2000ish ft in Ontario.


Unless theres some ungodly traffic on the 400 Tremblant is just over an hour from Toronto. And while I've only been to Tremblant in Quebec I can't imagine the drive to St. Anne ever being worth it on a regular basis.

Why are people so quick to dismiss Ontario hills as shit? Ya sure they are small, but places like Blue and Louis still have very diverse runs that are able to challenge pretty much anyone. They also have great hidden powder stashes on certain days if you are willing to look for them.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Why are people so quick to dismiss Ontario hills as shit? Ya sure they are small, but places like Blue and Louis still have very diverse runs that are able to challenge pretty much anyone. They also have great hidden powder stashes on certain days if you are willing to look for them.


Really now? Powder runs? I don't know where you are getting this from but unless more than 15cm has fallen they will groom the entire hill. Ontario doesn't have 'pow' thats why the park scene is so big here.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

same as the rest, blue or moonstone. I like moonstone better for park, plus less hassel. Both are pretty shit for just riding and im fucking stunned ANYbody would buy a place at blue to have for the winter. Fucking retards. 

But yea, the park scene here is pretty good and constant.... ice lol 

But we fucking get er done!


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Unless theres some ungodly traffic on the 400 Tremblant is just over an hour from Toronto. And while I've only been to Tremblant in Quebec I can't imagine the drive to St. Anne ever being worth it on a regular basis.
> 
> Why are people so quick to dismiss Ontario hills as shit? Ya sure they are small, but places like Blue and Louis still have very diverse runs that are able to challenge pretty much anyone. They also have great hidden powder stashes on certain days if you are willing to look for them.


If you're telling me you can make this drive Driving Directions from Toronto, ON, Canada to Mont-Tremblant, QC, Canada in "just over an hour" you must be driving a helicopter =). Took me 8 hours doing 130km/hr the whole way. 

The only thing I find challenging about Blue and Louis is dodging the morons. The parks are nice though. I think Blue is about as crouded as Disneyland. And like Disneyland, it's over rated and not worth waiting 30 min in a line to ride for 10 min. Louise is much, much better if you're as impatient as I am.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anor said:


> I live in Southern Ontario, Barrie area. I think Blue Mountain is amoung the largest here, Talisman is nice as well but smaller. I work at Horseshoe and it's a fairly small, but nice resort. If you want a bigger resort with some night life check out Blue Mountain. But Ontario is not known for great riding, really. If you want a really good park check out Moonstone in Coldwater, it's one of the best for park riding. Blue has a great park, but costs a bit extra for insurance reasons.
> 
> Lodging is pricy in the area of Blue/Talisman to my knowledge, but gets conciderably cheaper if you're looking to stay off the resort a little ways. I don't know specific pricing or what you're looking for but typically a night in a resort suite is 130-150 a night. If you're living here for the season, look into a basement unit or room for rent with some people your age. Rent around there is probably on average 400-500 a month per person. I pay 950 a month for a two room apt with my gf in Barrie.


just looked on talisman's website.. it seems cheaper.. but when you drive up so far.. wouldnt u want to go to blue instead? haha


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Louise is closer and better than both.. But in regards to Blue, refer to my "Disneyland" statement above. The place is a damn zoo unless you wanna drive up midweek in the morning. If you've got a season pass and do a lot of midweek riding, it's worth it. The place is nice. The amount of people they on the hill is a bit silly most nights and weekends.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh and if you're just buying a ticket and happen to be going up on a pow day, I recommend hitting Talisman instead. It's got mean lake effect snow, and gets some serious dumpings. It's been one of the more fun places to ride of it's size, I find. But my point is, if you're justing buying tickets and not passes, don't limit yourself to Blue just because everyone goes there. It's not always sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

CheckMySteez said:


> Really now? Powder runs? I don't know where you are getting this from but unless more than 15cm has fallen they will groom the entire hill. Ontario doesn't have 'pow' thats why the park scene is so big here.


he got it from the same place that he learned Tremblant is both up the 400 and about an hour away


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> Unless theres some ungodly traffic on the 400 Tremblant is just over an hour from Toronto. And while I've only been to Tremblant in Quebec I can't imagine the drive to St. Anne ever being worth it on a regular basis.





Anor said:


> If you're telling me you can make this drive Driving Directions from Toronto, ON, Canada to Mont-Tremblant, QC, Canada in "just over an hour" you must be driving a helicopter =). Took me 8 hours doing 130km/hr the whole way.


WTF? From TO to Tremblant is easily a 6+ hour drive as Anor said. Considering you used Hwy 400 and Tremblant in the same sentence, I'm assuming you've never really been.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anor said:


> Like someone stated above, Ontario is *huge*. It is more practical for Ontario residents to travel to Quebec for quality skiing than drive north. It's probably 6-8 hours from the GTA to northern Ontario locations and maybe 7-9 hours from GTA to Mt. Tremblant and 10hrs from GTA to Mt. St. Anne.
> 
> There might be nice riding up there, but I doubt it's anything compared to Quebec because the higher altitudes there are around 3500ft, instead of the 2000ish ft in Ontario.


The only options we have if you are looking for vert is either Quebec or hit VT or NY. Otherwise were SOL


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> Unless theres some ungodly traffic on the 400 Tremblant is just over an hour from Toronto. And while I've only been to Tremblant in Quebec I can't imagine the drive to St. Anne ever being worth it on a regular basis.
> 
> Why are people so quick to dismiss Ontario hills as shit? Ya sure they are small, but places like Blue and Louis still have very diverse runs that are able to challenge pretty much anyone. They also have great hidden powder stashes on certain days if you are willing to look for them.



What Tremblant are you talking about? Even the almighty google couldn't find that name in Ontario.

And Ontario hills? Well, sorry, but by and large, they are. I really can't think of a place I'd drive more than an hour to buy a lift ticket at. I hit the same sort of places around Ottawa for night riding only because they're 20 minutes away and a season pass is less than $100. You can usually get 30+ 2 minute runs in a couple of hours. If you live in the GTA....well, you do what you can, but the OP is actually travelling there. Just suggesting that he might want to make plans to travel out of province while he's here or reconsider schlepping all his gear from down under.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuck me sideways, I meant to say St. Louis is only an hour and a bit as being compared to Tremblant which is 6+ hours. I need to proofread what I type sometimes.

Also for the people saying that there is no powder, I guess you've never heard of hiking or going through trees. Out of the few "real" mountains I've been to, the only ones with actual powder that is worth mentioning on the normal runs was whistler when it had record snowfall a few years back. And ofcourse it takes snowfall to have powder, unless by some miracle you think that snow just appears out of nowhere anywhere you go needs it to snow for their to be powder runs......


----------

